# lol...Look at this noob.



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Oh, wait...that's me. 

I 'am' a noob, though. I fished saltwater my whole life up til 7 years ago when my daughter was born. Life happened and I haven't fished a stitch since she was born. Well, just recently, she has expressed an interest in fishing. Freshwater only. For some reason, she's been very adamant about that aspect. She's also pretty specific as to what she wants to catch. Catfish she can eat and bream are all she's interested in.

As it just so happens, we've recently moved to the Beulah area and we've found ourselves spending a lot of time hiking, picnicking and geocaching out on the Perdido Wildlife Management area. Specifically the Frank Reeder Loop and Sand Landing.

So, I'm here to ask if bream and catfish can be caught from land at Sand Landing. I am going to try to attach a pic. If it doesn't work, Sand Landing is just upriver from Ruby's Fish Camp. With her being 7, I don't want her getting turned off to the sport by completely skunking out her first few times.

This thread really comes down to a series of questions.

1. Is there catfish and bream upriver from Ruby's, at Sand Landing?
2. If the answer above is, yes, then what kind of tackle/bait/methods will be the best to try out?
3. Are there any particular water temps/weather patterns to look out for for determining good times to go?

Sorry for the long winded post. I stopped in a few tackle shops but no one really wanted to chat about anything but saltwater. If you read this whole thing...thanks!


Edited to add: Can't post pics yet. GPS coords for where I'm talking about are: N 30° 32.256 W 087° 26.376


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

PhatCat said:


> With her being 7, I don't want her getting turned off to the sport by completely skunking out her first few times.


Can't answer any of your questions, but you might want to check out the catfish ponds up in Walnut Hill. My kids love going there, especially when they were younger. Action is pretty steady and you can catch catfish from 2 - 10 lbs. You can "catch and clean" or "catch and release" if you prefer. Fish have always tasted great and I'm not really a catfish fan.

http://www.stevesfarm.net/index.html


Welcome to the forum


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome...and the link.
I've been trying to get her to want to go to Steve's(I sure want to go!). But, she has it in her head that Catfish Ponds are, "Rigged." She's a mess.
She wants to, "catch fish near her house."
Maybe one morning, I'll just take her to Steve's without asking her.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Ah...now I remember why we've really never been to Steve's.
They're closed on Sundays. And Sunday is my only real day I can fish. 
I think I'm going to search for some other's.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

So, I have decided to just jump in feet first.
Got my freshwater license, borrowing some light tackle from a friend and just going to go fish at Sand Landing and learn as I go. At least there's not many people around there to laugh at me if I look like a buffoon.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

PhatCat said:


> Oh, wait...that's me.
> 
> I 'am' a noob, though. I fished saltwater my whole life up til 7 years ago when my daughter was born. Life happened and I haven't fished a stitch since she was born. Well, just recently, she has expressed an interest in fishing. Freshwater only. For some reason, she's been very adamant about that aspect. She's also pretty specific as to what she wants to catch. Catfish she can eat and bream are all she's interested in.
> 
> ...



Try the large pond at the Equestrian Center on Mobile Hwy... lots of good fish and very easy to catch. For the little one, a cane pole, hook line and bobber with wigglers/crickets/bread, and you will be a hero. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes you can catch both bream and catfish from sand landing, no need to post a pic or directions unless you want you little slice of heaven overrun with trash. I have caught bream there on crickets, and wigglers and caught catfish on the little brea and wigglers there also. We going out there also, been a while but may make the trip soon.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Hopin4aboat said:


> no need to post a pic or directions unless you want you little slice of heaven overrun with trash.


After seeing Fillingham Landing on a weekend...I agree with you on that! It's so nice and peaceful out there. 
We didn't catch anything today, but we had a ton of fun.

Also, I didn't realize you were allowed to fish in the Equestrian Center's ponds. That's less than two miles from us.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

_"3. Are there any particular water temps/weather patterns to look out for for determining good times to go?"_

Yes, anytime you can go is the best time. Not being a smart aleck, but I havent found any type of pattern. Sometimes they bite, sometimes they dont. But anytime on the water wetting worms with your kids is a good time.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Bream fishing is a great way to start a kid fishing. I used to organize a neighborhood fishing tourney for the kids. I would bait certain areas with fish food and the kids always had a great time. A child doesn't care how big the fish is, but how much it wiggles!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> Bream fishing is a great way to start a kid fishing. I used to organize a neighborhood fishing tourney for the kids. I would bait certain areas with fish food and the kids always had a great time. A child doesn't care how big the fish is, but how much it wiggles!


+1!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I have caught bream bass and catfish from sand landing... we lived down the road and was great to take the kids less than 5 minutes away at any given time. Crickets work great. Catch some shiners (very easy to do with small hook and bread) and put them out at bottom for cats... then while cat poles are soaking catch some bream with Crickets about 4 feet below a small bobber. I catch them between small flat area and launch... current moves alot there... MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FISHING LICENSE as FWC makes frequent stops.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, and always nice to get an occasional eel or gar for those "oooh and awwww" moments. Watch sides for snakes... If u sit there an hour or two you are almost guaranteed to see a banded water snake (non venomous) swim by... maybe a mocassin


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

> Catch some shiners (very easy to do with small hook and bread)


This is something totally new for me. You use a bobber or weight or anything for this? Any particular spot? Also, I thought it was illegal to fish with live bait in freshwater, in Florida. Or is it just a certain type of fish you can't use for bait?



> catch some bream with Crickets about 4 feet below a small bobber.


Up in little pockets near shore? Are they that deep?



> MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FISHING LICENSE as FWC makes frequent stops.


Went out to just practice casting on Sunday. Met a Game Warden down there. Nice fellow. Good thing I decided to go ahead and that license! 

Thanks for the response...and sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Any luck out there lately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

LiLBlue said:


> Any luck out there lately? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Not a thing. 
The river is ripping. There's current all the way up to the shore can't get a bobber or any kind of bait to stay still. Tried some lures for awhile but have no idea what kind to use or how I should present them. It's definitely a learning curve. I'm going to keep at it.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Walk a few feet down the trail from where the boat ramp and landing area is. It clams down a lot. Also a small beach area you can wade in the water. About 3/4 of a mile north there is a new log jam.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Was thinking of heading out there today for a bit. If you're standing facing the water at the ramp, we usually go down the path to the left to the sandbar(towards Ruby's). I'm guessing this log jam is the other way? Never even tried that side of the ramp.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

LiLBlue said:


> Walk a few feet down the trail from where the boat ramp and landing area is. It clams down a lot. Also a small beach area you can wade in the water. About 3/4 of a mile north there is a new log jam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What river is this on??


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Perdido River. Near Sand Landing.


----------

